# The Gable Film



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.ghosttheory.com/crypto/gable-film-a-bear-attack-video/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What happened to her bottom half? It didn't look like there was a blood trail as if it was dragged off.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably eaten on the spot, then picked clean by other smaller animals. I don't get the hype though, it's obviously a bear.


----------

